# What brand of ceramic brake pads should I buy?



## sliver108 (Nov 16, 2008)

I am not looking for something way over the top. I have a 2003 Passat 1.8t sedan. Everybody is telling me to go to ceramics but what brand? My car is a daily driver and I hate the brake dust on my rims!
Thanks in advance,
Jeffrey


----------



## sliver108 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: What brand of ceramic brake pads should I buy? (sliver108)*

t


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Try PBR's!


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: What brand of ceramic brake pads should I buy? (sliver108)*

I have Hawk Performance ceramics on my GLI. Stop great, no black dust.


----------



## bobbyborakid (Apr 27, 2007)

i re ently put PBR's on my 1.8T Jetta and I love them


----------



## daleCarlsbad (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: What brand of ceramic brake pads should I buy? (sliver108)*

I did a bit of research as I want dustless & no squeal.
Went with Axxis Deluxe Advanced Ceramic Brake Pads based on other's reviews.
Got them at Buybrakes. com which was the best price.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

PBR (which is the same as Axxis) FTW


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

I just bought some Akebono Euro Ceramic pads , but have not yet installed them.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (randyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randyvr6* »_I just bought some Akebono Euro Ceramic pads , but have not yet installed them. 

You will love the Akebono's. Installed them on my other car - Toyota Highlander - and they made a HUGE difference over stock. Only reason I didn't install them on my GLI is because they weren't available at the time when I needed brakes on it. Good luck with them!


----------



## Cyberman (Jan 12, 2005)

i need new brakes and i am not sure which brakes to buy for my 05 gli. i did some reading here and i'm even more unsure now. which pads would you recommend for my gli? mintex, pbr, hawk, akebono... i want to eliminate that darn squealing noise and reduce the brake noise when in reverse. any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------

